# Record Price for this Schwinn item?



## bobcycles (Jan 6, 2018)

Someone made a strong offer.....

It's funny.....looking at collectible bicycle stuff on eBay... I see BMX handlebars,
hub sets from the 80's bringing this kind of money...

I think these bars are undervalued.... there is no comparison in scarcity and
pedigree to something like a 1930s Autocycle console and BMX parts from 
the 80s.......

Maybe the Cross bars speedos should be 10,000.00 and this was a wholesale buy...

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=142645800498


----------



## detroitbike (Jan 6, 2018)

Sold too cheap ...


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 7, 2018)

archived....
*SCHWINN SPEEDOMETER MOTORBIKE B6 EXCELSIOR -Antique Vintage*
*Seller information*
c210k (3106 )
100% Positive feedback
Item condition:
Used
Ended:
Jan 05, 2018 , 4:23PM
Price:
US $3,200.00


----------



## frampton (Jan 7, 2018)

Nice


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jan 7, 2018)

COULD THIS BE A REPRO HOUSING WITH AN ORIGINAL SPEEDO?


----------



## catfish (Jan 7, 2018)

Good question....


WES PINCHOT said:


> COULD THIS BE A REPRO HOUSING WITH AN ORIGINAL SPEEDO?


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 7, 2018)

It had been listed for a buy it now at just shy of 4K, so I thought it might linger around awhile, and the next time I went to look at it, the auction had ended at $3,200.00
Nice complete kit!


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 7, 2018)

bobcycles said:


> Someone made a strong offer.....
> 
> It's funny.....looking at collectible bicycle stuff on eBay... I see BMX handlebars,
> hub sets from the 80's bringing this kind of money...
> ...



I think he looked at the odometer reading and then rounded it down to a nice round 3200!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 7, 2018)

Iv seen this item looked like the real deal to me . This guy is a straight shooter. You won’t find a better person. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jan 10, 2018)

I think that was a fair price.


----------

